# Uber drivers with high cancellation rates threatened with deactivation, loss of incentives



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

> Uber is threatening to boot drivers with high cancellation rates and from Monday those who knock back more than a quarter of trips will no longer be eligible for incentives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Article by Alexander Lewis, ABC
3 December 2022


----------

